# All Stealth Heaters Officially Recalled



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Please see link below.

Consumer Product Recalls - Consumer Product Safety

Print the form out and take to Petsmart. I received very decent store credits from them.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Their first recall didn't include the 25 watt model. Thanks for the update, Gordon.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I just called Marineland directly, but as they will issue a cheque in USD for a refund, I'm not sure I'll be able to cash it. Can anyone update this thread with current info? Which retailers are currently offering to accept them for swaps/refunds? And will I need to find receipts and original packaging?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can take them back to Petsmart or most any place that sold them and get a store credit or exchange if I'm not mistaken. Petsmart I know for sure does it & I'm pretty sure IPU does it , but I could be wrong about IPU. You shouldn't need the receipt or packaging


----------



## harrow (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anyone know if pjpets in Richmond will do a credit for the 25wat heater or island pets


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Last I seen it was the 100watt and higher heaters that were recalled, best to probably just call them
IPU in Richmond (604) 244-0700
PJ's Pets 604-214-1306


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I just returned a 25 watt and 150 watt to petsmart for instore credit with no problem, not sure about other places.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I just phoned the petsmart in surrey at 12101 72 ave and and asked if I could bring in my stealth and stealth pro heaters for an exchange and the manager said they didn't have a lot so I would have to phone the company for that. Just to let you know


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Just to clarify, the exchange shouldn't be for other Stealth/Pro heaters. Even Marineland are using glass heaters for the replacements.

And the recall was updated not too long ago to include the 25 & 50W heaters.

Just glad I came across it by chance - I haven't been on the forum for AGES and would never have known. Now I am debating whether I want a (partial) refund, or exchange. Not sure what would be available for exchange.

If I get a chance, I'll stop in at Island Pets or PJ's Pets tomorrow and inquire.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

we are taking a tally now, Alex is up to 11 of them in our household


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know if IPU Burnaby would take em back?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Does anyone know if IPU Burnaby would take em back?


according to this thread back in April ... Grant said they were
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/isla...marineland-stealth-pro-heaters-recalls-14549/
Might be best to call before hand here's the number if ya need it: 
(604) 444-3474


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought the heater last September and I called it in. The guy I talked to said that I should be able to trade it in with a different heater.

PS: I don't visit the site that often anymore so I mustv'e missed it lol!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I went in at IPU and traded it for an eheim just like that. Good on u IPU, thanks for the awesome service!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

good choice & agree... IPU has awesome CS!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Excellent! I have a store credit to use up anyway so it looks like I'll be having a trip to IPU tomorrow


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I just went to IPU Richmond and tried to get my two heaters exchanged or for store credit and they told me to call Marineland. A bit disappointed, but I will try Petsmart later.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Victor,
Sorry for the inconvenience but please take them back in again to RMD, miscommunication.


----------



## harrow (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah i recently called the richmond location and they told me to go to marine land website, should i call again


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got my store credit from IPU for my stealth. Fast and easy, thank you


----------



## harrow (Aug 23, 2011)

richmond or burnaby


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

He probably went to the Richmond store, but it shouldn't matter , they will both do it now


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I actually went to burnaby


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol figures I was wrong....either way I'm sure Grant already let the Richmond store know, being as he told you to take them back there


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have to bring along a receipt to get the exchange/store credit? TIA


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

nope, i just brought the heater itself in. No receipt and no packaging


----------

